# Wild pigeon with broken wing UK



## LydiaMinx (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys!

I found a wild injured pigeon yesterday upside down in the road, so I caught it, brought it in and now it's in a cat carrier with a hot water bottle (wrapped up) water and some bitd seed and fat balls.

It is pretty obvious that the pigeon has a broken wing or some wing injury, but I was wondering if anyone could help me determine where the break is and if it's fixable? I am hesitant to go to the vet as they will just euthanize  

He has been eating a drinking and seems relatively calm

The entire wing seems to be hanging lower rather than just the tip, any ideas on where the break is?


----------



## LydiaMinx (May 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the wing, sorry they aren't very clear


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping him.

Sometimes it is difficult to determine whether it is a break, a sprain/bruise or other type of trauma, but it helps to know what area of the wing it is in.

Have you been able to determine if he can lift it at all, or stretch it out?

You could try running your fingers gently along the entire wing and do the same on the good wing to compare and see where the difference is?

I would tape it up in a sling to where it drops exactly where the other one is for now.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello whereabouts in London are you?

Not all vets euthanase. There is a vet in LOndon SW20 you could take the pigeon to.

Ask for appointment with RETIEF EHLERS AVIAN VET, Companion Care, Inside Pets at home, Bushey Road, Raynes Park, London SW20 OJQ 

Phone 0208 946 2105

I think his day off is on Wednesday but he is there on the other days. I believe this weekend (Sat and Sun) is his weekend off, so you need appointment for Thursday or Friday.

Please let us know how you get on.


----------

